

Ask HN: Would it be a conflict of interest? - anon73

I've been working with a non-profit company for the past five years. I now have been given the opportunity to volunteer at an early-stage non-profit that is in a very similar--if not the same--field. This would just be in my spare time and for fun, but I'm not sure about the legal/ethical issues of doing so.<p>I've asked some other people for advice, but I'd like to hear some more. Of course, I don't expect to get legal advice online. Rather, I'd like to know if I should avoid going into this realm, tread it with caution, or not even worry about it.
======
charonn0
If they're both non-profits, what's the issue?

~~~
anon73
I'm paid by the first one and have signed NDA's, etc. Is there really nothing
to worry about? (Disclaimer: I'm pretty clueless when it comes to things like
this.)

~~~
charonn0
Have you spoken to the ED or HR dept? Better to ask permission and be denied
than to go ahead and be fired.

